# No Meat - Once a Week



## sattie (Nov 23, 2008)

After watching an episode of 30 Days last night, DH and I are inspired to eliminate meat from 1 dinner a week.  (This is a starting point... I do hope to make it 3 or 4 days a week.)

With that being said, I would like some ideas on hearty meals that will fill the void and still be satisfying.  Both DH and I love our veggies respectively, but not so much that we would eat a veggie stew.  And we are not looking to replace meat with a soy product either.  

I guess I could use this one day to really try some new and exciting stuff!

TIA!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 23, 2008)

We did this by making large salads with all the veggies that we liked, a soup and bread.


----------



## sattie (Nov 23, 2008)

That is a great idea.... now I'm trying to think of a good soup without meat!!


----------



## RobsanX (Nov 23, 2008)

Make omelets stuffed with your favorite ingredients. Have baked potato nights with plenty of toppings. Any creamed soup or potato soup is good too...


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 23, 2008)

*I eat fish (salmon, trout, halibut) or shellfish (shrimp, scallops) twice per week religiously.  But I also  have one day that I eat no meat, poultry or seafood.  My dinner can consist of a soup, salad with cheese or beans, a slice of crusty artisan bread and fruit for dessert.  *
*Or I make an assortmant of steamed veggies OR a vegetarian pasta dish with a salad and bread.  The content of the pasta sauce, the salads and the veggie medley is up to you but you get the idea.  I even like an omellette for dinner with toast and jam.  Not a health issue, I just like those things.  Works for me.*

*But I can't give up my veal, beef, pork or lamb the rest of the week.   *


----------



## sattie (Nov 23, 2008)

DH is not big on omelets... but I guess that does not mean that he could have scrambled eggs.  Cream of potato soup sounds great.  Actually, I make a leek and potato soup that is really good.  But if I use chicken broth... does that count as a meat????


----------



## Katie H (Nov 23, 2008)

Buck and I always had a meatless meal once a week.  This time of the year, macaroni and cheese, a tossed salad and some crusty bread was one of our favorites.


----------



## sattie (Nov 23, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *I eat fish (salmon, trout, halibut) or shellfish (shrimp, scallops) twice per week religiously. But I also have one day that I eat no meat, poultry or seafood. My dinner can consist of a soup, salad with cheese or beans, a slice of crusty artisan bread and fruit for dessert. *
> *Or I make an assortmant of steamed veggies OR a vegetarian pasta dish with a salad and bread. The content of the pasta sauce, the salads and the veggie medley is up to you but you get the idea. I even like an omellette for dinner with toast and jam. Not a health issue, I just like those things. Works for me.*
> 
> *But I can't give up my veal, beef, pork or lamb the rest of the week. *


 
Thanks for the ideas DQ... and like you, I like my meat.  I just want to do something good for me and good for the environment.  Even if it is baby steps.


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 23, 2008)

sattie said:


> That is a great idea.... now I'm trying to think of a good soup without meat!!


 

*How about vegetable soup, tomato soup, potato leek soup, carrot/cilantro soup, mushroom soup, butternut squash soup, onion soup, the list goes on forever.  You can google "vegetarian soups" and find more soups than you knew existed.  All of these soups are very easy to make and if you make a large pot you can freeze individual meal sized portions for next time. *


----------



## sattie (Nov 23, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Buck and I always had a meatless meal once a week. This time of the year, macaroni and cheese, a tossed salad and some crusty bread was one of our favorites.


 
Ahhhh.... very nice.... that does sound good!


----------



## RobsanX (Nov 23, 2008)

sattie said:


> DH is not big on omelets... but I guess that does not mean that he could have scrambled eggs.  Cream of potato soup sounds great.  Actually, I make a leek and potato soup that is really good.  But if I use chicken broth... does that count as a meat????



I suppose it depends on what you're trying to achieve. If you are trying to eliminate fat, then you can buy fat free broth. If you are doing it for environmental reasons, then in actuality broth can be considered a byproduct of meat processing. If you are doing it for religious reasons, just have a fish fry like people here in Wisconsin!


----------



## sattie (Nov 23, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *How about vegetable soup, tomato soup, potato leek soup, carrot/cilantro soup, mushroom soup, butternut squash soup, onion soup, the list goes on forever. You can google "vegetarian soups" and find more soups than you knew existed. All of these soups are very easy to make and if you make a large pot you can freeze individual meal sized portions for next time. *


 
DH is a bit pickier than I am when it comes to soups.  He is not big on cream or smooth soups.  And not big on giant chukns of veggies.  So I need to find soups that have beans, taters, pasta, and some veggies.

You know... I'm even thinking of sneaking in vegitarian chili using a soy meat product.  I know I said I did not want to replace it... but this might be the time to try it out and see how DH reacts???


----------



## sattie (Nov 23, 2008)

RobsanX said:


> I suppose it depends on what you're trying to achieve. If you are trying to eliminate fat, then you can buy fat free broth. If you are doing it for environmental reasons, then in actuality broth can be considered a byproduct of meat processing. If you are doing it for religious reasons, just have a fish fry like people here in Wisconsin!


 
The only reason I thought about it is if it actually qualifies at a meat if you use chicken or beef broth for making something.  I guess not... but I tend to question stuff like that.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 23, 2008)

I have seen many recipes for potato leek soup, including one from Julia Child, that used water in place of any broths.  Of course, you coud use vegetable broth.

How about pasta with a marinara sauce?  Or a lasagna with no meat.

Chinese and Indian recipes offer a wide range of vegetarian dishes.  You could even do all veggie take-out from Chinese or Indian restaurants.  e.g. spring rolls, tempura vegetables, veggie lo mein or veggie fried rice.


----------



## sattie (Nov 23, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I have seen many recipes for potato leek soup, including one from Julia Child, that used water in place of any broths. Of course, you coud use vegetable broth.
> 
> How about pasta with a marinara sauce? Or a lasagna with no meat.
> 
> Chinese and Indian recipes offer a wide range of vegetarian dishes. You could even do all veggie take-out from Chinese or Indian restaurants. e.g. spring rolls, tempura vegetables, veggie lo mein or veggie fried rice.


 
Awesome ideas Andy!!!  Thanks!

Here is the other thing.... and I know this is all on me, but I want our meatless night to be one we look forward to and not one that we cringe about.  So I really need to makes some tasty food!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 23, 2008)

I understand, sattie. 

Are you saying none of the suggestions so far do that? Can you give us an idea of what makes a meal special for you guys, other than meat, of course.


----------



## sattie (Nov 23, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I understand, sattie.
> 
> Are you saying none of the suggestions so far do that? Can you give us an idea of what makes a meal special for you guys, other than meat, of course.


 
Oh no Andy, everything mentioned thus far has been a great ideas.  I just said that because for someone like me and DH, we really do look forward to our meats.  Meats to me make the meal.  Everything else can be bad, but as long as you have a perfectly seasoned, perfectly cooked piece of meat... I'm happy!  So yea, the meat entree makes it special.  So that is a hard thing to replace for us without having something that just makes us forget that we are not eating meat.

Honestly, I can do this much easier that DH... I can make a meal out of beans, pasta, and other things easily enough.  DH is the one I'm worried about satisfying.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 23, 2008)

sattie said:


> That is a great idea.... now I'm trying to think of a good soup without meat!!



Sattie - make a minestrone.  Saute some onions, leeks, celery, and carrots then add some canned petite diced tomatoes, about 1 TBS of sugar, thyme, fresh basil chiffonade, and vegetable broth to cover and then some (there is more going in here so you want enough broth).   Let flavors blend for about 10 minutes or so.  Add some sliced zucchini, cabbage, white beans, and cook until tender.  Green beans are good in here too but I prefer whole canned beans.  When ready to serve place in bowl and top with some grated Parmesan.  Somewhere in there there's salt and pepper too, of course.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 23, 2008)

Any pasta recipe that utilizes a meatless sauce - there must be hundreds of them.  And soups - goodness - there must be thousands.


----------



## B'sgirl (Nov 23, 2008)

We go without meet once or twice a week usually. We often just have a vegetables stir-fry, bean burritos, Spanish rice, meatless pasta, salad, pancakes/waffles, or I like to make a layered dish with hash browns, eggs/cream cheese blended, cheese, green onions and tomatoes. It's really pretty easy and it is good for our budget!


----------



## sattie (Nov 23, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> We go without meet once or twice a week usually. We often just have a vegetables stir-fry, bean burritos, Spanish rice, meatless pasta, salad, pancakes/waffles, or I like to make a layered dish with hash browns, eggs/cream cheese blended, cheese, green onions and tomatoes. It's really pretty easy and it is good for our budget!


 

Thanks Kitchenelf and BC!!!

B'sgirl... that layered dish sounds great!  Care to share the recipe???


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 23, 2008)

Eliminating meat one day a week was the starting point for my eventual one year journey of being a vegetarian.  I finally went back to meat on Thanksgiving when my kids couldn't believe I'd pass up the holiday turkey.  So right they were.

I ate lots of legumes, pastas, and vegetables cooked all sorts of ways.  Cheese was always a big part, too.    And I agree, soy products are not the way to go.  Either eat the meat or just pass .


----------



## Alix (Nov 23, 2008)

We do pasta night and that usually ends up being cheese tortellini with bearnaise sauce. MMMMMM. Lets see, what other meatless things do we do...

- perogies
- borscht
- gnocchi
- potato pancakes
- potato balls (same as the pancakes only boiled not fried)
- fried rice with veggies and egg
- breakfast for dinner (pancakes, french toast, dutch babies, eggs etc)
- mac n cheese
- cabbage rolls (the kind with no meat, just grain stuffing)
- fried mushrooms in gravy on toast
- grilled cheese and tomato soup


----------



## marigeorge (Nov 23, 2008)

I use portobello mushrooms to fill in for meat in spaghetti/lasagna sauce once in awhile, just for something different. Also you could make bean, lentil or yellow/green split pea soups using a ham flavored boullion base; just make sure you don't add any additional salt. Another meatless meal is quiche.


----------



## GB (Nov 23, 2008)

There is another thread on here where someone is looking for what to do with lentils. They are delicious and filling and would be a great way to eat without meat.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds like an excellent excuse to eat Fettucini Alfredo Sattie. 
 
Matter of fact that's a good I idea I think I'll go meatless tomorrow!
(but not fatless)


----------



## GB (Nov 23, 2008)

Cheese or veggie pizza
Veggie lasagna or any other pasta dish which can be done meatless
Eggplant parm


----------



## Constance (Nov 23, 2008)

A large grilled portabello makes a great burger-like sandwich. Just slap it on a bun with cheese, sliced tomato and condiment of choice...I would go for Heinz 57.
Or make a sandwich of grilled tomato and cheddar cheese on Texas toast.

Eggplant is known in Italy as "poor man's steak". There's grilled eggplant, breaded and fried eggplant...etc.

Fry up assorted vegetables (peppers, carrots, cauliflower, broccoli, onions, mushrooms, etc.) in tempura batter and serve with pineapple sweet and sour sauce and rice. 

Have vegetable chop suey.

Make a big chef salad using hard-boiled eggs, cheese, and/or nuts for protein. 

Fix pancakes or waffles.

Saute a big mess of cabbage or greens in olive oil with onions, plenty of garlic, S&P, and add a couple cans of diced tomatoes, juice and all. serve with cornbread. 

And then there's the old depression era stand-by...oatmeal.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 23, 2008)

Get a good vegetarian cook book I have both of these and they are very good books you can get them cheaper used. Look inside these books on Amazon as well. 

Amazon.com: Fields of Greens: New Vegetarian Recipes From The Celebrated Greens Restaurant: Anne Somerville: Books

Amazon.com: The New Moosewood Cookbook (Mollie Katzen's Classic Cooking): Mollie Katzen: Books


----------



## QSis (Nov 23, 2008)

Here are some of my favorites:

Eggplant parm
Pizza margarita
Fish and chips
Clam chowder and Ceasar salad
Egg foo yung and fried rice
Grilled cheese sandwich and tomato soup
Cheese ravioli and marinara sauce

Lee


----------



## snack_pack85 (Nov 23, 2008)

If the dh likes heartier meals try a vegetarian chili. It's thick, it's delicious. It's topped with cheese and sour cream! Serve with corn bread or chips and salsa (or my favorite, over spaghetti) and that's a meal! When I was in college my roomies and I used to make bean and corn tacos that were delish. We took two cans each of corn and black beans. One red onion chopped, paprika and cumin to taste. Cook until all the liquid is gone and everythings nice and soft. Spoon into corn tortillas and serve with taco fixins. Yummy and cheap...eh...i mean...economical


----------



## sattie (Nov 23, 2008)

That does sound good... the bean and corn tacos.  And I want to thank everyone else that has posted great ideas as well.

Snack pack.... I made the meat version of chili tonight and DH looks miserable!!!  I don't think he can tolerate the zestyness anymore.  I'm gonna have to find a mild vegetarian chili.  

I think Wednesday is gonna be my no meat day.  I'll report back then how well that works out.  

Also.... I noticed some folks mentioned fish as alternatives... why is fish not considered meat?  That is one that has always baffled me!


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is one of my fav dishes Portabello mushroom stuffed with cooked barley add to spinache mixed with cream cheese and sour cream and seasoned with curry powder
then wrapped in puff pastry and baked till pipping hot and served with a butternut squash puree seasoned with a hint of nutmeg and S+P great Sunday dinner.  I fix this for my veggie friends with good reviews


----------



## Alix (Nov 24, 2008)

The fish and meat thing has been around a LONG time. Fasting fridays for Catholics meant fish dinner. 

I think nowadays it has more to do with the resources needed to support "growing" the meat and fish require virtually nothing. 

Keep in mind folks I'm not giving THE answer here, just my own thoughts!


----------



## vyapti (Nov 24, 2008)

Pasta is always easy, and not only marinara.  I'm making mushroom stroganoff tonight, and pasta e fagioli, herbs in olive oil, puttanesca (sans anchovies), etc. are easy, healthy options as well.  Ethnic cuisines such as Indian and Thai are also often meatless, especially Indian.

I made this last week.  It's a one pot rice dish with cabbage and chickpeas and certainly didn't taste _vegetarian_ =)





Soup is another good choice.  Here are some links:

Wicked Good Vegetarian Chili - Don't expect standard chili flavor, but I really like this.  TVP is a meatless ground alternative.  I use the same amount of bulgar instead as I don't much like TVP.

Ultimate Vegetarian Chili - More of a standard bean chili, another good one.

Thai Cashew Stew - A curry experiement that went south on me one day.  It turned out to be a really good soup, though.

Lentil Soup - Good, easy and hearty.


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 24, 2008)

Alix said:


> The fish and meat thing has been around a LONG time. Fasting fridays for Catholics meant fish dinner.
> 
> I think nowadays it has more to do with the resources needed to support "growing" the meat and fish require virtually nothing.
> 
> Keep in mind folks I'm not giving THE answer here, just my own thoughts!


 
*Barring the original reason for not eating meat on Fridays, Catholics later changed the reasoning to mean a penance by sacrificing the meat on one day of the week.  However, since no one wanted to cook fish in their own kitchens, the Friday Night Fish Fry was born and they packed them in with this one.   Friends and relatives loved the social as well as the convenience of not having to cook that day.*
*Later most people looked forward  to going out to restuarants on Friday nights so they could get their fill of lobster and crab legs.  So much for penance..  *
*In 1963 the Church decided to drop this outdated and no longer necessary practice.  But every restaurant on the planet still serves clam chowder on Friday as their "soup du jour."   And  to this day,  I still look forward to eating fish/seafood a couple times a week.*


----------



## sattie (Nov 24, 2008)

vyapti said:


> Pasta is always easy, and not only marinara. I'm making mushroom stroganoff tonight, and pasta e fagioli, herbs in olive oil, puttanesca (sans anchovies), etc. are easy, healthy options as well. Ethnic cuisines such as Indian and Thai are also often meatless, especially Indian.
> 
> I made this last week. It's a one pot rice dish with cabbage and chickpeas and certainly didn't taste _vegetarian_ =)
> 
> ...


 
WOW!!  That looks wonderful!  And thanks for sharing all the recipes!!!!


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 24, 2008)

sattie said:


> Also.... I noticed some folks mentioned fish as alternatives... why is fish not considered meat? That is one that has always baffled me!


 
*Meat is the flesh of animals. Poultry is the flesh of fowl. Since fish are sea creatures who don't bear their young live, they are not considered animals, unlike shark, whales, etc. Soooo therefore their flesh is not considered meat. *

*Okay now the question, if shark is considered an animal, why is their flesh not considered meat? I only know so much, not enough, just so much.  *


----------



## sattie (Nov 24, 2008)

Swordtail fish bear their young alive.....so they are animals.  I'm just messin with ya.  As far as I am concerned, meat is meat if it comes from any living animal fish or bird.  I plan on abstaining from it all.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 24, 2008)

DramaQueen - your reasoning isn't correct.

An animal is an animal - from insect through fish through birds through mammals.  Period.  It has absolutely nothing to do with the color of their "flesh" or whether or not they lay eggs or bear their young live.

There are many different variations of "vegetarianism" ranging from those like vegans who eschew virtually anything & everything animal based (including eggs, milk, cheese, etc.) to those who simply do not eat red meat (i.e. from mammals) products, with many variations inbetween.  One variation isn't anymore "authentic" than the other.

(Oh - & while whales are mammals, sharks are not.  Sharks are fish. And many, many, MANY fish bear live young - not that that has anything at all to do with whether or not they should be considered "animals".)


----------



## pacanis (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, I don't know about that..... chickens don't bear their young live, and chicken is meat.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Nov 24, 2008)

Hmm I have gone without meat quite often... I have lived with vegetarians for one and also just never felt meat was essential. They key to to make rich flavors using more spices and to think more about the textures you create. Meat adds texture and flavor easily without you just need to work it harder and get good flavor combinations. As mentioned by someone else Indian and other eastern cuisines do this wonderfully. You can do great mexican too a taco or burrito of quessidillas/nachos etc really dont need the meat to be rich and tasty... the spices from salsa and pepeprs as well as the combination of cruchy, smoothe, warm, cool all still works great without the meat.

One think I dont like is meat substitutes.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 24, 2008)

Last night we simply did not have any meat in the house, so I made vegetarian soup, and meatless spaghety with garlic bread. I loved it, but was hungry in no time. I just love meat. But what is 30 days and why "no meat", what is the purpose?


----------



## pacanis (Nov 24, 2008)

Don't worry Charlie. I'll be sure to make up for sattie and her husband on my, Nothing but meat day.


----------



## sattie (Nov 24, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> Last night we simply did not have any meat in the house, so I made vegetarian soup, and meatless spaghety with garlic bread. I loved it, but was hungry in no time. I just love meat. But what is 30 days and why "no meat", what is the purpose?


 

30 Days is a show by Morgan Spurlock.  This particular episode had to do with a tiny community living green.  Making their own power, growing their own food, they lived a vegan life style.  I don't think it is neccessary to live a vegan life style to be green, but I do think they had some interesting ideas.  I know the production of meats can be a drain on nature if not done in harmony with the earth.  I buy most of my meats from local farmers that grass feed their livestock.  Then after watching this episode, I thought... what the heck, lets try and have a no meat day.  Another tiny step for the environment... and for my health.  So anyhow... that is how it all started.


----------



## vyapti (Nov 24, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> Last night we simply did not have any meat in the house, so I made vegetarian soup, and meatless spaghety with garlic bread. I loved it, but was hungry in no time. I just love meat. But what is 30 days and why "no meat", what is the purpose?



Environmentally speaking, eating meat is one of the worst things you can do, worse than driving your car.  The mass production of meat (including food grown for livestock and transportation costs) negatively contributes to global warming, air and water pollution, land degradation, deforestation, and biodiversity.

The UN published a report (Livestock's Long Shadow) outlining the environmental effects.  You can download it here for more info.

Animal suffering and welfare is another issue, which I won't get into because it is definitely political, but many don't eat meat just because of the cruelty aspect.

I also feel that a vegetarian diet is healthier and certainly better in terms of saturated fat and cholesterol.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 24, 2008)

Okay you've lost me right there, I can understand health issues or personal preferences but all that "peta" like propaganda/garbage, I can't stand it.


----------



## sattie (Nov 24, 2008)

Charlie... I don't think it is peta propaganda... there is lots of good info you can find about how commercial farming is hurting the environment.  And there are ways to avoid it.  

Anyhow... what were we talking about in first place????  Non-meat meals!  And thanks to all the ideas and recipes that were posted here!


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 24, 2008)

Eggplant Rollatini 

Panini including marinated portabello, provalone, sauteed spinach & garlic

Guacamole Taco's

Burrito stuffed with beans, spanish rice, guacamole, tomatoes, onions, beans

Spinach-Feta Calzone - spinach,onion ,dill, ricotta, feta, garlic, egg 

Spinach pie w/ Greek salad

Provolone Hoagie- Italian bread, tomato, lettuce, provolone, pickle, hot peppers, sweet peppters, onions, oregano, mayo, good season italian dressing

Corn chowder w/ fried potatoes and onions thrown in

Pasta with feta , spinach garlic and oil

Stuffed artichoke ( pain in the butt to make)

Moo shu vegetables 

Felafel w/ greek red lentil soup 

potato blintzes w/ matzoh ball soup

Pasta with garlic/ oil and grilled vegetables


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 24, 2008)

There are some really yummy sounding suggestions on this thread!

I just made a big batch of red beans and rice with corn bread last week.

My medical minded DH tells me it has all the necessary parts for complete proteins, whatever that means.

I do add bacon fat to my cornbread and a little to the red beans, but it's not necessary.

LL


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Nov 24, 2008)

I've found it surprisingly easy and enjoyable to cut out meat once in awhile.

I am absolutely not a vegetarian.  On the contrary, I'm a veal stock swilling, bone marrow gobbling, steak tartare munching meat-o-phile.

That said, many of the most delicious foods this world has to offer do not fall under the confines of "meat".

For what it's worth, when I cook "vegetarian", I don't cut out all meat products.  I will still, for instance, fry potatoes in goose fat, or something similar.

Why the poo-pooing of the veggie stew?  One of my favorite things!  Make vegetarian chili, it's delicious.


Anyway, here are my favorite "meatless" items:

-Eggplant (parmesan, or grilled and topped with brown butter sauce and truffle oil, or any number of other ways.  Eggplant is life)

-MUSHROOMS (mushroom ravioli, sauteed oyster shrooms, roasted maitake, mushroom terrine, chanterelle quiche, mushroom crostini, etc.  Can't go wrong)

-Terrines (aforementioned mushroom, or tomato and mozz terrine, or squash, or whatever.  Have fun with it)

-Soups (I like my apple & rutabaga and my celeriac & stilton.  Millions of dynamite veggie soup recipes out there.  Serve with warm bread)


Oftentimes, I prefer something very simple actually, simpler than any of the above.  Very little compensates for a hard day at the office quite like some roasted asparagus, olive oil, and a poached egg.  Simple roast cauliflower is also a big favorite of mine.  In season, I eat a TON of sweet corn, just grilled, most often.


EDIT:  OH, and WILTED GREENS!  I eat wilted spinach or tatsoi 2-3 times per week.  With the Tatsoi, I like to eat it with some shoyu, lemon, and siracha.  The Spinach I do in the "catalan" style, like the tapas, with lemon, pine nuts, et cetera.  Delicious and good for you!


----------



## Lizannd (Nov 24, 2008)

*One of my favorites is Beans and Greens , over rice.*

It makes a very filling meal. I like lots of garlic in mine.  This also uses no meat products like chicken broth, and no eggs or cheese.


----------



## sattie (Nov 24, 2008)

Many of the veggies I don't like after they have been stewed.  Like carrots and celery love them fresh, hate them cooked.  DH and I both hate peas.  I do not like the texture of squash after it has been stewed.  Soups are great, I just have never cared for veggie stew.  But that is not saying that there could be one out there I would like!  

Eggplant is another one DH and I are not real fond of.  As much as I like veggies, we like certain ones and we are pretty much on the same page as to which veggies we like.

I have gotten some wonderful ideas... so I am looking forward to Wednesday!


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 24, 2008)

sattie said:


> ... we like certain ones and we are pretty much on the same page as to which veggies we like...



That's a very good thing.  Makes it hard when a household has radically different food likes/dislikes in it.

LL


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 24, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> DramaQueen - your reasoning isn't correct.
> 
> An animal is an animal - from insect through fish through birds through mammals. Period. It has absolutely nothing to do with the color of their "flesh" or whether or not they lay eggs or bear their young live.
> 
> ...


 
*Hey, quit beating me up.  I'm not looking for an argument and I didn't make this stuff up out of my head.  This isn't my reasoning.  This is what I read and a recent  special on TV said just that.   Do you have an expanation as to why some flesh is considered meat while other flesh is considered seafood or fish?   Share.*


----------



## fireweaver (Nov 24, 2008)

DQ et al, i'm pretty sure the whole "what counts as meat" thing is rules from Jewish kosher traditions (i.e., you'd have to know what counts to avoid that whole cooking meat & milk in the same dish restriction) and Catholic traditions (i.e., no meat on fridays either year-round or just during lent).  sattie, i see you're from TX, like i was originally, and we sure didn't have the fish-fry on fridays at curches/restaurants like the do in the midwest and to a lesser extent on the east coast here - i guess it just depends on how big of a catholic population you have in the area.

but yeah, i'm with you, animals are made of meat, plants are veggies, regardless of type or species.  and the average american definitely has WAY too much animal protein in their diet.  no peta-propaganda, just a health thing.  i tend to eat meat maybe 3 nights a week myself, but my boyfriend is way more of a carnivore and wants meat of some sort nightly...i'm working on him.

which is to say, my fave non-meat things:
i know you just said you don't like stewed squash, but what about baked squash?  those big acorn squashes are in season right now, and they're lovely halved & de-seeded, and packed with nuts & dried fruits, a little salt, a little butter, baked until done.  they cook quicker if you microwave them for a bit, then fill and finish in the oven.

my quick & easy fave is twice-baked potatoes.  bake your potatoes however you regularly do, then mash into an oven-safe dish.  put fresh broccoli, onion, and cheese on top, then pour a hearty broccoli-cheese soup on there too.  put it back in the oven for a while until it all bakes together, yum!

the pasta offerings are infinite.  saute your fave veggies (for me, this is baby spinach, onion, mushroom, and red bell peppers) then add either pesto or alfredo sauce before covering the pasta.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 24, 2008)

Okay DramaQueen - so what did you read & what "TV special" did you see that supported your incorrect statements that there are different kinds of "flesh"?  Because frankly, popular media these days is pretty accurate re: this stuff.

There isn't anything I can supply to support your incorrect statement that some flesh is meat & some fish & some poultry, because it's way too wide a field.  Again - FLESH IS FLESH.  IT'S ALL THE SAME.  Unless you're speaking religiously, & you have yet to state that that's what you're talking about.

It's up to the individual to decide whether they wish to not consume ANY animal flesh (mammal, poultry, seafood), or to not consume any portions thereof.

Beef is flesh.
Veal is flesh.
Pork is flesh.
Chicken is flesh.
Turkey is flesh.
Fish is flesh.
Shrimp are flesh.
Clams are flesh.
Mealworms are flesh.
Crickets are flesh.

Get the idea?


----------



## pacanis (Nov 24, 2008)

Wiki says: *Flesh* is the soft part of the body of a person or animal which is between the skin and the bones.

So I ask, can an insect, which has an exoskeleton, really have what is considered flesh? Me thinks they have innards.


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 24, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Wiki says: *Flesh* is the soft part of the body of a person or animal which is between the skin and the bones.
> 
> So I ask, can an insect, which has an exoskeleton, really have what is considered flesh? Me thinks they have innards.



Flesh = muscles and insects have them in order to move.  They's just tiny little muscles. 

LL


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 24, 2008)

Well I posted this a while ago and it did not come up. So here it is again. Why don't you do what the Romans did first take a calf then stuff with a pig then a lamb then a chicken then a rabbit then a dormouse and so on and roast it. You wont need a vomitorium since it's just you so your bathroom should be quite adequate that way you can eat meat all night long. LOL.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 24, 2008)

It did come up, jp.
It came up in my bizzaro world thread on just meat for the day.
;^)


----------



## sattie (Nov 24, 2008)

Fireweaver... I love squash.. all types, just not a fan of it in stews or soups.  Prefer it baked or sauted.  Thanks for the ideas!!!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 24, 2008)

I didn't have time to read all the way through...but how about veggie pizza?


----------



## vyapti (Nov 24, 2008)

sattie said:


> Fireweaver... I love squash.. all types, just not a fan of it in stews or soups.  Prefer it baked or sauted.  Thanks for the ideas!!!



I bought three pumpkins the day after Halloween for a nickle a pound.  I cut up the first one today and got over a gallon of cubes, so I'll be looking for some squash recipes as well =)


----------



## RobsanX (Nov 24, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Okay DramaQueen - so what did you read & what "TV special" did you see that supported your incorrect statements that there are different kinds of "flesh"?  Because frankly, popular media these days is pretty accurate re: this stuff.
> 
> *There isn't anything I can supply to support your incorrect statement that some flesh is meat & some fish & some poultry,* because it's way too wide a field.  Again - FLESH IS FLESH.  IT'S ALL THE SAME.  Unless you're speaking religiously, & you have yet to state that that's what you're talking about.
> 
> ...



From Wikipedia:

The word _meat_ is also used by the meat packing and butchering industry in a more restrictive sense—the flesh of mammalian species (pigs, cattle, etc.) raised and butchered for human consumption, to the exclusion of fish, poultry, and eggs. Eggs and seafood are rarely referred to as _meat_ even though they consist of animal tissue.

Would a just past rare ribeye by any other name taste as sweet?


----------



## sattie (Nov 24, 2008)

vyapti said:


> I bought three pumpkins the day after Halloween for a nickle a pound. I cut up the first one today and got over a gallon of cubes, so I'll be looking for some squash recipes as well =)


 
One of my favorites is roasted butternut... I would think that a pumpkin and butternut may have smilar flavors, so I too would be interested!  

I do like the cream of type soups, but DH would prefer to have some sort of hunks of food in his.  

I still got a day to figure it all out!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 24, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I didn't have time to read all the way through...but how about veggie pizza?



Another favorite!  Take a large flour tortilla and from the bottom up top it with:

Pesto or just a drizzle of olive oil and kosher salt
spinach or arugula (leftover baby romaine or other baby lettuces work quite well too)
water-packed mozzarella or plain shredded mozzarella or goat cheese
sliced roma
roasted red peppers
thinly sliced onions (julienne is best for ease in eating)
walnuts

For those days when you want a protein on there you can add some sliced cooked shrimp, chunked cooked chicken, sliced Italian sausage, or Canadian bacon, chopped.  

Bake 350 for 25 minutes.  Plan on making 1 per person.  These are very thin and you really won't want to share...trust me!


----------



## fireweaver (Nov 25, 2008)

alright, sattie, if butternut is your deal:  i was at a vegetarian restaurant with some friends this weekend (they'd come into town to visit me, and are vegetarian, and my carnivore boyfriend claimed to know of some spectacular veg restaurant he'd never told me about before, and wow was he right), and the cooking there was both really unique and really good.  
THEVEGETABLEGARDEN.COM
it claims to be a chinese vegetarian place, but i would have put it more pan-asian as there were veg sushi items and some indian-flavored items.  i had the "lo hen cantaloupe" which was "Yuba,            cucumber, celery, butternut squash, jicama, cantaloupe, black mushrooms, pecan,            cashew nuts & dried cranberries in curry & coconut sauce."  came served in a half-cantaloupe, with chunks of the veggies and the sauce spilling out gorgeously all over the plate.  no idea how exactly you'd recreate this (i do believe it was steamed rather than sauteed, but can't be sure), but it was AMAZING.


----------



## sattie (Nov 25, 2008)

That does sound good fireweaver.  Normally, you would have to drag me into a vegetarian only restaurant, but this almost sounds like I could forget that they do not serve meat!

KE... the pizza idea sounds great too!  I never would have thought about adding nuts to a pizza!  Awesome!!


----------



## sattie (Nov 25, 2008)

fireweaver... I just went and checked out that link you posted... OH MY!!  Now that I could handle without ANY issues!!!  I'm off to see if I can find something similar like that around here!!!


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 25, 2008)

I actually probably eat one meat meal a week, though I cook more meat than that for DH and the border.  I was a strict vegetarian but when I became anemic the doctor wanted me to add some meat protein to my diet.  I do a lot of pastas, meal salads, and items where you can add meat or not.  I do eat chicken and fish more than I do red meat.


----------



## Russellkhan (Nov 25, 2008)

We did a vegetarian dinner last night, thought I'd share as it was quite enjoyable (though it was a very casual, snacky meal). We had homemade pitas, roasted garlic & hummus with some goat brie. Feta probably would have been more thematic and calamata olives would have fit in nicely, but we had enough as it was. In fact we had some calamatas in the house and talked about bringing some out, but by the time we remembered them, we were both well on the way to stuffed and didn't feel the need to add anything to the selection.

It should be noted that most cheeses will probably not qualify if you want to be strict about your vegetarian nights, since most cheese is made with rennet, which is generally considered a meat product. But if you decide to allow chicken/beef broth, then I'm sure cheeses should be fine too.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 25, 2008)

That's a good idea with the tortillas, kitchenelf. I'm always looking for ways to use up a package after it's been opened.


----------

